# Blood Parrots & Rainbow Fish



## pganeshanand (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi ,
In my 30 Gallon tank, I have 3 Blood Parrots(3 inch), 1 Firemouth(2.5 inch) and 4 Rainbow Shark Fishes.(3 inch)
I just introduced 4 Rainbow Shark(3 inch) yesterday and its new to the tank. I could see Rainbow sharks hiding behind plants and caves. Is this the Natural Behaviour or It could dwell as normal in middle of tank after some time. 

Also, what are the Real compatible tank mates for this group of fishes that I have in my tank???

Can anyone pls. assist me at the earliest???

Thanks !!!
Ganesh


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The rainbow sharks will reach 6 inches each as adults, and the blood parrots could be 8-10 inches. I'd say you are already over stocked....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,you have way too many fish in there as it is.I would look into upgrading the tank,and possibly rehoming some of them before your water params go south.Do you have a test kit?Is the tank cycled?


----------



## pganeshanand (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Summer & Majerah,

Really Thanks for your Replies !!! Pls. note that I have just only 4 Rainbow sharks with my BP, FM.Is this overstocked? If so, then i have to act towards it... 

Can U pls comment about my question, regarding that " I could see Rainbow sharks hiding behind plants and caves. Is this the Natural Behaviour or It could dwell as normal in middle of tank after some time"

Majerah... yes my tank is Well cycled...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No problem,any time!

I dpo believe it is still overstocked as the fish get way too big.They are fast growers and contrary to beieve they dont grow to fit the tank.The body may stop but the organs do not,hence impacting on each other,causing severe pain and eventually death.

That being said I feel the reason they are hiding is stress.They should come out and about some,so clearly something is bothering them.

Whats your water readings?We need the ammonia,nitrate and nitrite levels.


----------



## pganeshanand (Nov 4, 2011)

Everything is Zero


----------

